# Looking for a rack



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Trying to find a rack for a friends mountain bike. Size XS Schwinn Homegrown with no fender or rack braze-ons. Disc mount but running V-Brakes. Looked at the OMM Sherpa but was hoping something cheaper was out there. Any thoughts?

Rear triangle looks like the one below.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Shucks, I was thinking something different from the title of the thread, now I'm disappointed.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Make that two of us.....

One rack leads to another in this situation, however.


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

I was writing a reply about Old Man Mountain racks when I realized OMM means just that. Sorry, that might be the best option, but still you're right those racks are expensive. Keep us posted, I'm curious about the way you'll end up using the quick release to mount a rack. 

Also, next time we'll need to see boobs or at least a cleavage. That is all very disappointing.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Ok so to answer my own question. I recalled seeing these guys at Interbike. Product looked top notch but I am not sure of the availability stateside. 

https://www.freeload.co.nz/pages/13/Products

<IMG SRC="https://www.freeload.co.nz/images/147/large/Main-shot.jpg">

edit to add:

The Freeload System:

* Can be fitted to the fork (front) or seat stays (rear) of your bike in minutes.
* Is lightweight at only 790g.
* Supports panniers, backpacks, dry bags, tents and more.
* Has secure, tough construction and is rated to 25kg in rough off-road use.
* Offers silent and vibration-free performance, even over the roughest terrain.
* The removable deck allows other Freeload carrying accessories to be fitted easily.
* The retractable on-board bungee cords provide convenient, secure tie-downs.
* The patented attachment system allows you to quickly fit, remove or swap racks between bikes.
* The Freeload rack is fully re-buildable with all components available individually.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

P-Clamps? (e.g. http://www.velo-orange.com/pclamps.html)


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> P-Clamps? (e.g. http://www.velo-orange.com/pclamps.html)



+1. Cheap and easy to use.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

|3iker said:


> +1. Cheap and easy to use.


. . . but will eventually fail under heavy loads. They're not designed to support the load that a rack can carry. They're good to keep the rack upright if you don't have upper rack mounts, but will not adequately substitute the lower rack mounts.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Most rack mounts use M5 or even M4 bolts. The metal band doesn't seem like a weak link by comparison. Besides, for the price and size you can carry a couple spares.

And you'd only need to use p-clamps on a frame that was never designed for racks with heavy loads to begin with.


----------



## cameldane (Dec 1, 2010)

StageHand said:


> . . . but will eventually fail under heavy loads. They're not designed to support the load that a rack can carry. They're good to keep the rack upright if you don't have upper rack mounts, but will not adequately substitute the lower rack mounts.


I have a question about the Max load while using p clamps. My girlfriend has a roadbike with no eyelets, she wants to carry here school supplies on a rack which would probably be 20-30 pounds Max. HOw often have p clamps failed and or is their is another ALternative way to attach them.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Check out Axiom products. They have several models designed for such a purpose.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

cameldane said:


> I have a question about the Max load while using p clamps. My girlfriend has a roadbike with no eyelets, she wants to carry here school supplies on a rack which would probably be 20-30 pounds Max. HOw often have p clamps failed and or is their is another ALternative way to attach them.


Because the load is not perpendicular to the band, the bands tend to deform a little bit, cutting through the rubber coating and into the paint. The little spaces that this makes eventually deforms the band enough to where it gets loose enough that the rack can slip. There are other non-manufactured solutions that I'd have to do a more thorough write up with. I did a lot of that kind of thing with whatever parts were around in the shop, but almost always with bolts and rigid material. I never liked using P-clamps to replace lower rack mounts.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

+1 for Axiom. I just bought a nice alloy number from them. It's sturdy as can be. 

In fact it's this one:

http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/rear-racks/journey/


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*this?*



FrontRanger said:


> Trying to find a rack for a friends mountain bike. Size XS Schwinn Homegrown with no fender or rack braze-ons. Disc mount but running V-Brakes. Looked at the OMM Sherpa but was hoping something cheaper was out there. Any thoughts?
> 
> Rear triangle looks like the one below.


http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_512697_-1_201905_10000_200411


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Fixed said:


> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_512697_-1_201905_10000_200411



That one appears to need upper mounts as well. She ended up going the OMM route. Balked about the price initially but couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know. I didn't know you were looking for a mountain bike


----------

